# Deep Vein Thrombosis



## Lee-O (May 22, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone here has ever been diagnosed with DVT; and if so, how did you overcome it to get back into martial arts. I want to get back into TSD, but my doctor is very reluctant to give me the "go-ahead." He won't even let me start running again.

I guess I'm looking for success stories. I could definitely use some good news from someone...

Thanks,
Leo


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 22, 2007)

As you may know (I suspect your doc has told you), DVT can kill. That's the bad news. One reason they're hesitant to release to activity is, often, a diagnosable DVT is often just the one they found; the fear is that your blood has developed a tendency towards doing this sort of thing, and that there may be more...they just haven't found them, yet.

You can have success, but it involves about 6 months to a year of serious lifestyle changes, becoming an entirely different "you" than the one who developed this problem in the first place. You have to completely remake your body...through strict and sweeping dietary changes (become a balanced vegetarian, basically, limiting your access to animal fats and simple carbs common in the Standard American Diet, or S.A.D.), mild detoxification protocols (big ones could shake scary monstors loose in your bloodstream, as opposed to giving them time to dissolve away with subtler means), and only after you've eaten cleany and impeccably for several months, a mild exercise regimen that starts you off slow, and progresses at a super-gradual rate. All under the guidance of your physician, who should be regularly monitoring your blood chemistry, and performing regular dopplars of the identified clot locations.

My Great Uncle died from a thrown thrombosis...too big a heparin shot freed the clot, which was free to travel to the lungs and take him. My sister in law, on the other hand, did the above. No more DVT, and a blood lipid and endocrine profile that suggests she's going to outlive her own grandkids.

If you're serious about beating DVT, you got to get started. It's not a cause, but rather an effect; a disease state that in itself is an effect of over all diet, exercise/fitness, and inflammatory states in the blood as a result of eating SAD foods that your body has identified as bad for it...mild food allergens, etc. I would suggest you get shecked for celiac sprue wheat allergy as a start, and follow-up by reading Peter D'Adamo's "Eat Right for Your Blood Type".

But that's just what I would do if it were me; I can't actually make recommendations over the internet.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## tellner (May 22, 2007)

Listen to your doctor. This is deadly serious stuff. Martial arts is supposed to help preserve your life, not put it at risk. Find out what if anything can be done to reduce your tendency towards DVT. When you find a good program that your doctors approve of follow it religiously. Good luck.


----------



## TX_BB (May 23, 2007)

Having gone through this, I was able to get to light excersise after about 6 weeks. It hurt like ---- but it was worth it first swimming, then light walking and then stationary bike before we went to full scale physical therapy for six weeks. Hardest part is the maintenance eating well and hitting the GYM 4 times a week continously moving  for 40 minutes. I guess it was about 6 months before I could start non contact work outs (forms, technique, shadow sparring). It was at about 9 months before I got cleared for contact and the doctor said "slowly get back to it your over 40". Unfortunately its your tests and your blood chemistry that will determine how quickly your Doctor will give their blessings.


----------

